# Anyone here works in recruitment?



## zoombie (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi,
Does anyone here works in recruitment? I have a project that I'd like their opinion and feedback on.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

I have experience in recruitment. What is the nature of your project?


----------



## zoombie (Dec 6, 2016)

I have this silly idea that we should get rid of resume and everyone should have a profile with their previous job descriptions written by their former employers.
i've developed the system but i don't know how to get people to use it 
Any ideas?


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

zoombie said:


> I have this silly idea that we should get rid of resume and everyone should have a profile with their previous job descriptions written by their former employers.
> i've developed the system but i don't know how to get people to use it
> Any ideas?


Interesting! Just a couple of thoughts:

But the resume is more about achievements, skills & strengths than simple job descriptions. How does this system handle this?

If an employee was fired from their job, would the employer write something favourable?

Also with most people having multiple employers, does each employer write a portion of the resume?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree with syd10 that resumes are more about your skills are what you achieved than job descriptions. Alot of people fall down in resumes by just having their duties of the job.

Another issue is that government jobs don't go by resumes they go by selection criteria's.


----------



## zoombie (Dec 6, 2016)

syd10 said:


> Interesting! Just a couple of thoughts:
> 
> But the resume is more about achievements, skills & strengths than simple job descriptions. How does this system handle this?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for replying.
The system can accept both job descriptions and references (strengths and weaknesses etc...)
At the moment, I want to create a place where employees can have a profile that is written by former employers/managers so recruiters can do a quick job confirmation check to make sure that the candidate did worked where he said he work.
It won't be replacing resume anytime soon, maybe one day 
If the employee was fired then the situation is no different than it is right now. If you got fired from your job, would you use your manager as a referee? 
Yes, each employer would have written a portion of the employee's profile. Having something written down have more benefits than you think. Let say I'd asked you to be my referee, you agree to it. I go to my new job, 6 months later, I'm not happy at my new work place, I want to move elsewhere so I message you asking you to be my referee again.
Unless something happens, you will most likely to say yes. Essentially, you be giving more or less the same reference that you gave 6 months earlier but if you written it on my profile, that reference report can be reuse. 
Can I ask do you still work in recruiting? If so, which industry?


----------



## zoombie (Dec 6, 2016)

Mish said:


> I agree with syd10 that resumes are more about your skills are what you achieved than job descriptions. Alot of people fall down in resumes by just having their duties of the job.
> 
> Another issue is that government jobs don't go by resumes they go by selection criteria's.


I won't be replacing resume anytime soon but even with government jobs, the recruiter would still need to contact your former employer to do either a reference check or a job confirmation check. I can save them a lot of time and efforts if that data is available online


----------

